# Visitors **update 7/6/07 -- more pics**



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

It has been quite an interesting week this past week. I had company in the basement this morning. I was bringing up the laundry, and Someone was in an unusual spot.......










It must be interesting....joined by his brother......









Any guesses yet? (sorry for the blurriness.....I had the flash off so as not to "anger" the little guy.









Is anyone in there?









"Wittle, is that you?"









Yes it is, but I don't know you.....and I'm not sure Daddy likes you". Yes it is a baby skunk!.......and it's #3 since Friday 6/30/07....!!!









And my guys were on it. Well, at least Wittle was in this pic.









On Friday, we noticed 2 of them when we got home from work 8O. I was about to let the guys out, imagine everyone's surprise.........the guys couldn't go out, and we could be knocked over with a feather. We had to call a removal specialist to come and get them, they were stuck in there. Everything worked out well and nobody was "scented". He brought traps to get the mama if she was still around. We saw her (I think) yesterday! She scoped out both traps but would not enter either. This morning (7/5/07) I found another baby in the basement window well. Called "Trapper Tim" and this time........he got sprayed. EEWWW!!!! :twisted: :twisted: 

I hope it isn't too bad when I get back home. At least the guys haven't been "introduced formally" :? . It just stinks (pun intended) because the guys don't understand why they can't go out. They know they have been visited, and they want to get out and protect / reclaim their territory. I'm not sure what to do until I'm sure that all the skunks are gone. If you could see what my guys do to my arms, just when they are kneading......I want NO PARTS of a bath.

The trapper will hand feed the baby skunks until they are old enough to be released on their own, at which point they will be taken to the mountains up near Thurmont, MD.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ever since I was a young girl, I've been in love with skunks. I just think they're the cutest little things ever!


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a pet skunk named Cupcake as a child. He had been de-scented. He made a nice pet, very catlike.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Frostine said:


> I had a pet skunk named Cupcake as a child. He had been de-scented. He made a nice pet, very catlike.



I am SO JEALOUS! Pictures?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Ever since I was a young girl, I've been in love with skunks. I just think they're the cutest little things ever!


Me too. I would love to have a skunk! They are adorable. 




Those are some mighty big orange kitties you got there!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a great picture! I have never seen a skunk---except in the zoo---but that litte one is adorable! Of course, we don't want them setting up housekeeping in our yards, Bryan. I hope you soon catch Mother Skunk.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We had a baby skunk that sqeeeeezed under the gate to eat the outdoor ferals cat food. Unforntunately a few months later it was later hit by a car. I made me very sad. I was such a cute thing with a huge tail.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

How cute! Here in Ohio, trappers are required to kill the skunks, even if they are babies. Glad your guy is raising them!


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

> AddFran
> 
> Those are some mighty big orange kitties you got there!


Yeah, there is a LOT of turkey in those two. I am also glad that the baby skunks will be raised and released. He said they would do well where he will be releasing them. Don't want any karma issues, don't need any bath issues. Can you imagine trying to bathe those two??


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

We had a brown skunk for a pet for a little while some years ago. She loved me to death but she would chase hubby around threatening to spray him even she was descented. Here you have to have a license to keep them as pets since they are natural wildlife. We ended up giving her back to the people we got her from because she just wouldn't deal with my hubby and our cats would keep using her littlebox and they can't stand that.

^.".^


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , very cute  . One of the neighbour's cats got sprayed by a skunk and died from it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never heard of such a thing. 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I think it's cute that the little skunk was looking in the window at the cats. he must have thought that they were funny looking.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

The trap finally worked!!!! We got 2 more in the same trap 8O .

Can any of you who had them as pets tell if either of these are adult-size? 














































I did not get any closer than about 20 feet or so. It would be a big help and relief to know if these are possibly the adult(s). They look *somewhat* bigger to me, but I am not familiar with skunks. I called Tim (the trapper) again this morning and he said he would be out later to remove them. What a week this has been. All the commotion and I forgot to take my blood pressure med this morning  :roll:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They look like babies to me. Adult Skunks Ive seen can get very big.. Their tail help them look even biggger! Like a very large Tom cat


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Since these skunks this morning make #4 and #5 that have been removed, how many skunks can be in one litter? Should I be expecting many more?? I'm hoping this will soon be over and the guys can head back outside again. If you have ever spent time with cats who like to go outside and haven't been allowed to for a while, you can imagine how persuasive they can be. THey need to be heading out.........SOON.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I can't see well enough to tell. Skunks don't get really tall, but they are broad around the middle with long tails.

Let's hope that you got Mommy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your pictures are great! Good action shots there.

As a fellow Maryland person, I hope those skunks don't wander over toward Annapolis.


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm. Hard to tell, but they look small. I remember Cupcake being larger than cat size, wide and waddly. I don't have any pictures though, to whoever asked. My mom does I think.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Yup, they are still babies. The trapper said that sometimes a baby will follow the mama skunk into the trap, thus accounting for 2 being in the same trap. I guess these little ones were out skunking around on their own. I hope we soon get the adults.

And for the record, the trapper got nailed again with a stinky spray :twisted: . And he also broke his trap trying to get them out. :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute baby skunk! Now that stinks that he got stinked up again. What a job huh :?:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

So, does Mr. Trapper stink like Skunk 24/7. I hear that stuff takes like 30 days to wear off, I'm sure he knows the tricks to getting rid of it as quick as possible, but geez, can you imagine being married to Mr. Skunk man? 8O


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm just glad it is him getting sprayed, not me or my two guys 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mythbusters tried tomato juice and were satisfied with it--and some commercial products too.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Jeanie-

We used tomato juice on our dog --- way back when. That's what we would do, if we had to. I just H O P E we don't have to. 

The guys were outside with us today, and no incidents to report. Coco was literally jumping up and bouncing off the sliding door - repeatedly! That's how he lets you know he wants to go out, well if you ignore his asking repeatedly beforehand.

Keep your fingers crossed that we get some adults in the trap soon. I will be breathing easier when that happens.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How about putting a ramp they could scoot back up from if they keep getting trapped into the same window well? 

They are so cute!


----------

